# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  OFRECEMOS LIMÓN SUTIL PARA EXPORTACIÓN

## Bruno Cillóniz

Ofrecemos a los interesados limón sutil fresco para exportación.  *Nombre científico:* Citrus Aurantifolia *Origen:* Piura, Perú *Familia:* Rutaceae *Variedad:* Sutil *Disponibilidad:* Todo el año *Calibres:* 35, 36, 38, 40, 43 *Temperatura de conservación:* 8 ºC *Tiempo de vida:*    40 días *Clasificación:* 
- Segunda:    34 a 36 mm (35 limones / kilo aprox.)
- Primera:    36 a 38 mm (28 limones / kilo aprox.)
- Extra:    41 a más (24 limones / kilo aprox.) *Empaque:* Cajas de cartón corugado de 18 y 24 Kg Netos  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe  img_nota1.jpgTemas similares: Ofrecemos Maracuyá para Exportación y para abastecer a los mercados de Sur del Perú Se Busca LIMON SUTIL para EXPORTACION LIMÓN SUTIL PATA SUPERMERCADOS Y PARA FÁBRICA Iniciando un proyecto de exportación de "LIMÓN SUTIL"

----------


## FreshGoods

Estoy interesado en limon sutil..... tiene certifficado Senasa y Global Gap?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estoy interesado en limon sutil..... tiene certifficado Senasa y Global Gap?

 Estimado FreshGoods: 
La planta tiene certificación HACCP, BRC y Senasa, pero no Global Gap. También tiene FDA para el mercado de EE.UU. 
El precio FOB por la caja de 24 Kg es de US$29.75 
Me avisas si te interesa. 
Saludos

----------


## FreshGoods

Me interesa, te explico un poco sobre la labor que realizo como empresa, nosotros prestamos serviciopara la exportacion  para productores agricolas netamente. En este caso el limon de quien es? Estoy hablando de intermediarios, empresa exportadora? Si es productor excelente, tengo un recibidor en inglaterra interesado a quien le envio uva, y palta.   
Si es de tu interes, dime especificamente cuanto es tu oferta en terminos de toneladas o contenedores y calibres para empezar la oferta en el exterior en base al precio referencial que me das.  
Espero tu respuesta

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Antes que nada, ¿sabes si el limón peruano puede ingresar fresco a Inglaterra sin Global Gap?, porque me parece que no. 
Los calibres serían 50% primera y 50% segunda, por 1 FCL mensual; pero el inconveniente acá es que necesitaríamos adelanto y cancelación contra BL. 
Me avisas cualquier cosa. 
Saludos

----------


## FreshGoods

Hablo con el recibidor en inglaterra de tus certificados y si son suficientes para aceptar la carga, ademas del calibre y precio referencial
Si esta de acuerdo te contacto al RPM. 
Quien es el productor y tu participacion para conversar mas formal sobre los pagos?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Ok, me confirmas, pero tengo entendido que a Inglaterra no ingresa nada fresco sin Global Gap. 
El productor es un contacto de Piura, quien sería también el exportador. La maquila la tercerizamos con esta planta certificada que te comento que también queda en Piura. 
Mi comisión está incluida dentro del precio, y la asumiría el productor/exportador. 
Saludos

----------


## farevolk

buenas noches, me intereso tu publicacion, nosotros somos productores de limón sutil para exportacion con certificación de planta, indicar los calibres y embalaje...Saludos

----------

